
Hs-quake-3: Quake 3 map viewer written in Haskell - ciroduran
https://github.com/ocharles/hs-quake-3
======
ungzd
What's interesting it it is heavy use of FRP: both 'reactive-banana' and
'wires' libraries.

~~~
efnx
Makes sense - wires is pull based and would run each frame by polling its
network while reactive-banana is push based and would only proc on an event
from the user. I haven't looked much into it though.

